# Going to be away



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am going to the Uk tomorrow to see my mum who is not well.
I will only have limited access to the internet while away so the rest of the mod squad are going to keep an eye on Cyprus.
Watch out for the super mods, they have shackles and whips


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope all goes well.

Sylvi's taking Auntie Renee back today and the evening flight has been delayed by an hour and a half already! I hope your's won't be.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Have a safe trip, Veronica and Sylvi.

I understand that some airports are cancelling flights today as they have an electrical problem across the board, engineers have been working on it so I expect you are lucky to have any flights at all.

Just what we need at holiday time.!


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

We are due to fly out tomorrow as well, so hears hoping they get things sorted out quickly.
We may see you at the airport Veronica, if not have a safe flight and hope your mum will be O.K.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> We are due to fly out tomorrow as well, so hears hoping they get things sorted out quickly.
> We may see you at the airport Veronica, if not have a safe flight and hope your mum will be O.K.


 Have a great Christmas you two back in Yorkshire !


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

The problem is with the flight control. Apparently the computers failed to fully change from night time mode to day time. Heathrow, Gatwick and Stanstead were just some of the airports that have had major trouble with many flights cancelled.

Air control problem causes chaos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

terry&jane said:


> We are due to fly out tomorrow as well, so hears hoping they get things sorted out quickly.
> We may see you at the airport Veronica, if not have a safe flight and hope your mum will be O.K.


I'm flying from Larnaca with Monarch, is that the flight you are on?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck to everyone flying today. A new server was fitted around 8pm at Swanwick to sort the problem out but there will be inevitable delays with planes and crew in the wrong places as a knock on.

Sylvi's plane left 2 hours late yesterday evening.

Pete


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Won't see you then Veronica, we are going from Paphos. Have a safe flight and hope things are O.K.xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

terry&jane said:


> Won't see you then Veronica, we are going from Paphos. Have a safe flight and hope things are O.K.xx


This will be the first time I have gone from Larnaca but Monarch fly into Leeds Bradford from there and I would much rather have the drive to Larnaca at this end than the terrible scary drive on the M62 across the penines from Manchester


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Good luck to everyone flying today. A new server was fitted around 8pm at Swanwick to sort the problem out but there will be inevitable delays with planes and crew in the wrong places as a knock on.
> 
> Sylvi's plane left 2 hours late yesterday evening.
> 
> Pete


The incoming flight from Leeds was airborn 5 minutes early so looks like my flight will be on time

I'll see you all when I get back.


----------

